# IVF How long on stims b4 you got a swollen tummy ?



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI,

I know its too early as its only my day 2 but on my first ivf I didnt get a swelly belly till 2 days before EC so I knew on my 1st week scan that I didnt have any follies to mention .

  This time im on the short protocol & straight in with 450 puregon & im hoping I will get lots of follies  ( wishfull positive thinking there !! )      

I just wondered how long it was before any of you noticed your tummy swelling & did you have a good amount of follies.

Thank you in advance

Love Katy. xxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Madison,

I have just finished my first ivf and unfortunately it didnt ork but I did get a good lot of follies 20!  I didnt really feel bloated at all before collection, having a few twingy feelings and felt a bit tender at 7 days of stimmimg, but I thought that was just the injection site until they told be the folly sizes!

I did a long protocal.

Good luck this time

Katie


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Katy - have IM'd you. Stay calm and don't panic!
Lizi.x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Katy Hunni,

I am on day 4 of stimms doing 5th jab tonight, I have just had my 1st scan and I have no bloating but I have twelve follies growing so dont panic sweetie..... I have had the odd twinge which started yesterday so day 4 so no worries hunni

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Katie,

Thank you for your reply, im sorry that it was not succsessful for you this time & I wish you lots of luck for the future,xxx


Lizi,

Thanks , Im trying to be hopefull,, good luck with the test. xxx

Debs,

Gosh thats loads already, wish I didnt have to wait till Tue for my first scan, I do have a bit of a bloted tummy.. I THINK.. either that or its in my head.. which it prob is cos I havent felt any twinges or anything,, God im praying for Tuesday to hurry up & be a good scan !! Thanks.

  Loce Katy. xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Katy

I had my last stimm last night & my tummy started to bloat around day 4. It still looks and certainly feels bloated - my fav pair of jeans are usually just a bit too loose but when I wear them now, they're just snug!!!  

Good luck with your scan on Tuesday.

Ronnie


----------

